# ???'s about Liquid Plant Foods



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Going to need to fertilize our timothy and timothy/orchard mix hayfields with commercial fertilize this spring. Broiler litter supplier will not be doing clean out until mid to late April and that will be too risky to wait and hope that conditions will be able to spread. Didn't get soil test done last fall and have a couple inches of sleet and ice on the ground now but that is going to need to be done.

Anybody have experience with "food grade quality, neutral PH, no heavy metals, 100% orthophosphate, soil friendly" liquid fertilizers?


----------

